# Where to find previous medical history



## diana37 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ciao, 

does anyone know if there is a method of requesting your medical records or prescription
history, or the names of doctors who have treated you in the past? I know our most recent information
but during many moves some of my father's older information got lost and he cannot remember what doctors
he had just a few years ago. I will be retiring soon and settling down in Italy as I am the only
sibling left to take care of my father.

Where can we write to for requesting a list of his previous doctors/medical history/prescriptions?

Grazie!


----------

